# Pigs/ Blackberry bushes



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi,
I think this one has been posted before but... I have 10 acres of wild uncontrollable annoying blackberry bushes. (Yes the wild thorny nasty type) that we can not control. The more you whack them back the more they produce! Would pigs be able to knock them down and get rid of this problem. I have tryed crowbars, weed eaters, goats and have almost given up. I figured with pigs they could get the root system, however I am concerned that due to the thorns they wouldnt touch them? Ideas, thoughs, opinions. HELP!!!
Judith


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

I would throw goats in there during the 1st summer to eat all the vines. When fall comes along switch over to pigs to do the root digging. Come spring sell the pigs and start sowing grass seeds.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Open a U-pick Blackberry farm?.... (When life gives you lemons, make lemonade...)


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I have a love/hate relationship with blackberries. They are growing in several areas close to my house and I have feasted on and have been mangled by them in turn. I love the blackberries and so do my pigs but the vines were still very low to the ground- they spread like grass cover here. I don't know if there may have been problems with tall bushes. I would let my pigs go at them though. I have razorbacks- maybe you can find some near you. Razorbacks don't care what it is- they will eat it.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Judith said:


> Hi,
> I think this one has been posted before but... I have 10 acres of wild uncontrollable annoying blackberry bushes. (Yes the wild thorny nasty type) that we can not control. The more you whack them back the more they produce! Would pigs be able to knock them down and get rid of this problem. I have tryed crowbars, weed eaters, goats and have almost given up. I figured with pigs they could get the root system, however I am concerned that due to the thorns they wouldnt touch them? Ideas, thoughs, opinions. HELP!!!
> Judith



Soay Sheep just love blackberry brambles, and wild roses, poison ivy, dandelions etc.
George


----------



## bearkiller (Apr 21, 2003)

Judith,

I'm located in N. CA. Coast Mountains where the wild Himalaya Berry is KING. I've had to deal with this wretched plant from day one. Early on the berries won. 

Early on I used John Deere (backhoe) to dig them out. Needs two people to be effective and it is still not thorough...need to go back and dig some more next season.

However I have learned the easiest way to get rid of these noxious plants is to use a weed flamer on them. In early spring, before any risk of setting the world on fire, I visit the berries and flame them into submission. Not to mean burn into black powder, but instead all you need to do is heat the internal water to boiling. This kills the plant's topgrowth. Sets them back in a major way. 

Then the energy stored in the roots is spent to put out new growth; go in and flame them again. Takes several repeats over two or three years, but eventually they will die. They are tough buggers though!

Pigs certainly CAN dig them out, but mine don't do that. Hungry goats are a better choice and will do the job, though slower than the flamer.

In case you don't know what I mean, I am referring to a propane fired weed flamer. Mine uses a 5 gal propane bottle, but backpack models are available. Costs maybe $100. Got mine at Peaceful Valley Farm Supply.

Best of luck with your war.

bearkiller


----------

